# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Windows Workflow Foundation >  dcouvrir le WF par les tutoriaux.

## giova_fr

Ce topic s'adresse  ceux qui comme moi sont plutot autodidactes, et dont la mthode d'apprentissage s'appelle "sur le tat"  :;): 

Je suis tomb sur un labo d'apprentissage fourni par MSDN. 
C'est un ensemble de tutoriaux, dure 1H chacun, qui montrent un peu tous les aspects du WF.

Comme je dbute, je ne saurai dire si ce labo est vraiment bon, mais je peux dj en faire un petit retour : 

Le labo semble complet quand on regarde la liste des chapitres abords.
De facon non exaustive, on retrouve des tutos pour apprendre  : 
Crer un workflow squentielCrer un workflow  machine d'tatCrer des Custom ActivitiesEchange de parametre entre le workflow et l'application hoteAppelle de methodes externes, attente d'evenements externes, etc...Crer des procdures transactionnellesutiliser le workflow dans les webservicesetc...

Du peu que j'ai tudier, les tutos sont assez bien fait/structurs... tres illustrs, avec code sources, snippets et ressources  dispo.
Cot pdagogique (le plus important) je trouve pour l'instant qu'ils ne rentrent pas assez dans le dtail, on nous dire de faire ceci cela, mais on explique peu ou pas ce que ca fait. Cela dit, je n'en suis qu'aux premiers tutos, et je devinne que ce qui est survoll, sera approfondi plus loin.

Oh j'oubliais, c'est en anglais  ::): 

Hands-on Labs for Windows Workflow Foundation in C# and VB.NET

----------


## tomlev

Merci pour l'info ! j'ai lu un tuto WF sur developpez.com rcemment, mais il ne fait que gratter la surface, ce qui m'a un peu laiss sur ma faim  :;):

----------


## Promeneur

J'ai ai fait le premier et j'avoue tre du. Une suite d'instructions  excuter, sans la moindre explication. Au final, un workflow qui fonctionne, mais qui a l'air magique, on ne sait pas comment les briques de bases on t faites.

Edit : bon, le lab 2 est meiux,  mon avis, que le 1.

----------


## fatmafifi

j'ai un projet sur le workflow et j'ai aucune id sur ce dernier.
Pouvez vous me renseigner sur des doc sur le workflow cd cours pour dbutant
merci d'avance

----------


## Benot Dion

En franais, il n'existe pas encore vraiment de bon cours concernant WF. Les hands on labs sont une bonne manire d'apprendre seul.

----------


## Imladir

Pour ma part j'ai tout dcouvert un peu tout seul en partant du tutorial propos ici, puis en bidouillant et en passant pas mal de temps  chercher sur le net comment fonctionnaient tel ou tel truc.

La construction du workflow en elle-mme n'est pas complique du tout,  partir du moment o on sait  peu prs  quoi servent les diffrentes Activits et comment les utiliser.

Le plus compliqu, c'est la mise en oeuvre des services de communication et surtout de tracking (Celui de persistence est vraiment tout simple  mettre en place lui), qui ncessite de bien comprendre le fonctionnement de Workflow Foundation, comme l'encapsulation des donnes, les diffrents statuts des workflows etc.

Mais une fois qu'on a compris, on peut faire normment de choses, et ce plutt rapidement.

----------


## Aurazed

En plus des Hands on labs, je te conseil l'adresse suivante,
c'est une trs bonne tude de cas en francais sur Windows Workflow Foundation.
Etude de cas

Il s'agit de la mise en place d'une application de HelpDesk.
C'est surtout intressant au niveau de la persistance.

----------


## SoftAbdou

> En franais, il n'existe pas encore vraiment de bon cours concernant WF. Les hands on labs sont une bonne manire d'apprendre seul.


Bonjour

Je vous propose se lien  :;):  

www.workflow-foundation.com

----------

